# If my husband lasted longer in bed after us not having sex in a week...



## SoCalLuv (Jun 11, 2009)

than he normally does when we hav sex like every other day...does that mean he's getting it on the side? I thought if a man hadn't had sex in awhile he would get off quickly or is it just that everyones different?


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

If that is your only reason for suspicion...lasting longer...then I don't think you should read too much into it.

How long a man lasts depends on a number of things, not just how long ago his last ejaculation was.

Besides...unless you have another reason to suspect him, the chances are much higher that anything he was getting on the side was self-served.


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

DownButNotOut said:


> If that is your only reason for suspicion...lasting longer...then I don't think you should read too much into it.
> 
> How long a man lasts depends on a number of things, not just how long ago his last ejaculation was.
> 
> Besides...unless you have another reason to suspect him, the chances are much higher that anything he was getting on the side was self-served.


:iagree:


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Better chance if its been a week he probably just masturbated recently and then found out you'd be willing to have sex.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Being more turned on can (within reason), make a man last longer. Cumming to soon is often caused by stress and tension, so being really turned on can blast through the tension and allow a really good time. If this was the case, he may have seemed more enthusiastic than usual.

Whereas tension tends to make men cum sooner, ironically, it tends to make women take longer to cum.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

MarkTwain said:


> Whereas tension tends to make men cum sooner, ironically, it tends to make women take longer to cum.


I don't know, makes perfect sense to me, if both parties are relaxed the men last longer and the women cum faster...kind of a perfect world? :smthumbup:


----------



## agatha (Jun 6, 2009)

I think the first session is quick. Then the second one really lasts longer. I just noticed it.


----------



## goatz (Jul 21, 2009)

Self servicing. probly 1hr b4. I do it to last longer for my wife.


----------

